# Which Gigabyte Gtx 950 ?



## SUMEDH desai (Dec 24, 2015)

hi
pls suggest which g card will be the best or r all the same in real experience .
Among the cards in the foll. link

View image: Untitled

Gigabyte
1. GVN950WF2OC2GD
2. GVN950XTREME C2GD
3. GVN950XTREME 2GD

everything is same except Core clock n Memory clock.

My rig :
GIGABYTE H97 M D3H motherboard 
INTEL CORE i3 4150
DDR3 4GB RAM - G SKILL Ripjaws.....will add 4gb more

use> mostly offline latest games with 1080p,home use

ty.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 24, 2015)

Go for the one which costs the least out of the above 3-as gtx 950 is not a very powerful gpu,spending too much on an OC'd version doesn't make much sense as you'll only experience marginal improvements in performance because of the mild overclock.For gaming at 1080p,the non-OC'd version should suffice as long as you don't max out the graphical settings.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2015)

Get Zotac GTX 950 AMP. It has 5 years warranty and the a frugal overclock out of the box. It is selling for Rs 14499.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Get GTX960 2GB @ 15k or GTX950 @ 13.5k from Arun Computers, PL Computers and Shwetha Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.


----------

